

Why operators will find it hard to sell tablets - laujen
http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/28/why-operators-will-find-it-hard-to-sell-tablets/

======
laujen
As I commented on his post, the net effect is that Android and Windows Phone
licensees, whose main experience is selling through carriers, will struggle
with tablets. It is hard to build channel expertise. Apple and HP have a ton
of it. Samsung has some but the division that is building tablets is their
smartphone division, which only has carrier experience.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
What about Toshiba, Dell and Lenovo?

~~~
laujen
Toshiba and Lenova, yes. Dell has no channel expertise except through their
site. The problem with tablets is they are not a cookie cutter device. Dell
could sell PCs off the web because one PC was like every other PC with a
different logo on it. Dell will struggle with tablets because it isn't a box
with a logo on it and customers will want to hold it and play with it before
buying.

